# What weigh of oil to use.... (1989 MK1 Cabrio)



## TINKERTELLE (Jun 8, 2013)

Just curious what the best weight of oil we should use for our 1989 Cabrio 1.8L....?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You really need to include more info about the motor. Cause the smarta$$ side of me wants to say 0-30W. But the other side would say nothing thinner than 10-40. Preferably 15-40.

This is really such a loaded, vague and ridiculous question, I really shouldn't even post an answer.


----------



## TINKERTELLE (Jun 8, 2013)

ps2375 said:


> You really need to include more info about the motor. Cause the smarta$$ side of me wants to say 0-30W. But the other side would say nothing thinner than 10-40. Preferably 15-40.
> 
> This is really such a loaded, vague and ridiculous question, I really shouldn't even post an answer.


Thanks...I think? How about instead of beating up the question, why not just ask what you want to know in order to give a better educated answer? It's a daily driver (year round- summer- winter), completely stock 155,000 mile motor....just a run of the mill 1.8L gas motor....anything else you want to know?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

TINKERTELLE said:


> Thanks...I think? How about instead of beating up the question, why not just ask what you want to know in order to give a better educated answer? It's a daily driver (year round- summer- winter), completely stock 155,000 mile motor....just a run of the mill 1.8L gas motor....anything else you want to know?


The stock 8v 1.8 is not picky, and doesn't need anything special. With that many miles your best bet it probably to stick with what you've been using. If you're seeing issues with oil consumption, consider a high mileage oil that's a little heavier than what you use now.


----------



## TINKERTELLE (Jun 8, 2013)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> The stock 8v 1.8 is not picky, and doesn't need anything special. With that many miles your best bet it probably to stick with what you've been using. If you're seeing issues with oil consumption, consider a high mileage oil that's a little heavier than what you use now.


We bought the car back in June from a small dealership and this is our first oil change coming up. We have no clue what oil is in it now or what it needs.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

motor oil, they use motor oil and gear lube in the tranny and gasoline in the fuel tank. Just like any other automobile out there. The VW symbol on the grille does not make it special or different.:facepalm:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

TINKERTELLE said:


> We bought the car back in June from a small dealership and this is our first oil change coming up. We have no clue what oil is in it now or what it needs.


In that case, I'd go with a high mileage 10w-30. If you see problems with consumption, move up to a 10w-40. At your first oil change have a Used Oil Analysis done, and you will find out if there's anything else you need to do. Stay away from Fram orange can filters. They aren't the worst, but there are better available for the same money.


----------



## Boner Champ (May 9, 2013)

Try the Rotella 10w-30 T5 Semi-Syn. It's a thick 30 that won't burn off. Otherwise, a high miles 10w-40 unless you only burn little oil, then maybe a 30 weight will do.

It's also a matter of climate. You may need a 5w-30 in very cold or short trip driving. 5w-40 is about the same as 10w-30 in the cold. 15w-40 is a last resort if burning or oil pressure is a problem.


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

Like a couple of the others said, 10W30 is a good starting point. Check it often until you get an idea on the consumption. The odds of this engine not using oil are slim.


----------

